# Dr. Matt! Question about Wild Boar quote.



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

Dr. Matt,
On the Wild Boar podcast of May 4, "Evagelicalism and the Sinner's Prayer" you read a quote from John Gerstner regarding what would be an appropriate Jonathan Edwards version of the sinner's prayer. Could you give me a link to or post that quote.? That was great. Thanks for sharing. I might hang it in my study.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

Another question, what does it mean that Farel threatened Calvin with 'the displeasure of God'? Can we do that?


----------



## Arch2k (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Dr. Matt,
> On the Wild Boar podcast of May 4, "Evagelicalism and the Sinner's Prayer" you read a quote from John Gerstner regarding what would be an appropriate Jonathan Edwards version of the sinner's prayer. Could you give me a link to or post that quote.? That was great. Thanks for sharing. I might hang it in my study.



Bob,

Check out this link:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Puritan Evangelism/GerstnerJohnSeekersPrayer.htm


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 17, 2006)

that's very thought provoking!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 17, 2006)

Perhaps it should be called the "Viper's Prayer."


----------



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

Thank you Jeff, that's the one. Way2go.


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2006)

The question asked concerning Gerstner's Sinner Prayer is does it shock you? 

Actually, it is one of the most honest prayers I've ever read. We do love ourselves and secretly hate God. Would to God that He will make this prayer a reality to the greatest degree in my life, in that I will hate myself and love God!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 17, 2006)

Bob - 

Yes that's the link!

Farel was so convinced that Calvin was the man for the job, that he threatened Calvin with "God's displeasure" if Calvin refused to come - i.e. "John, God will be very upset with you if you don't come to help us here in Geneva - we need you!"

Calvin took that seriously. Interesting eh?

I'll be honest - if someone had a city they wanted me to be "theologian" in, I'd consider it heavily and probably would go!

[Edited on 5-17-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## BobVigneault (May 17, 2006)

It's interesting and bold to presume you can speak for God but amazingly Calvin went along with it. That is laying on the ultimate guilt trip. It's pulling infinite rank.

"Honey, will you keep the kids quiet so I can watch the game uninterrupted?
"No, I need some help with the kids."
"But sweetie, God will be very upset if you don't keep them upstairs."

You see why this is important, this terminology has great potential!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> It's interesting and bold to presume you can speak for God but amazingly Calvin went along with it. That is laying on the ultimate guilt trip. It's pulling infinite rank.
> 
> "Honey, will you keep the kids quiet so I can watch the game uninterrupted?
> ...


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 1, 2006)

Calvin was a rather timid fellow in person, I hear, which is something that God used to get and keep him in Geneva. He hated the idea of staying there and intended instead to go on to another city and continue his studies in leisure, but Farel said something along the lines of "Cursed be your studies, Calvin, if you don't help God's work here in Geneva". 

I've heard the rather humorous statement made that if it had been Luther that had received the threat, he would have turned the anathema on its head and thrown it back at Farel.


----------

